# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Բնապահպանություն >  Գրկի՜ր

## Grieg

Հաճախ մենք չենք նկատում գեղեցիկը մեր կողքին և երբ արդեն ուշ է լինում մենք հիշում էնք այն կարոտով և ափսոսանքով...

Քայլելով Երևանյան փողոցներով, լցված տարբեր տեսակի կառույցներով` սրճարաններով, խանութներով և այլ օբԷկտներով,
մի չնչին ասֆալտապատած տարածքում նկատում ենք մի չորացող ծառ , քիչ հեռու մի այլ ծառ "զարդարված" տարբեր տեսակի աղբերով,  կամ ցեմենտի և գաջի պարկերով: 

Ծառը առողջության գրավականն է, եկեք անտարբեր չլինենք~
              և 
գրկենք Ծառ, Սեպտեմբերի 7-ին 




ինչ կարծիքի եք?

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Ես միանում են քեզ :Smile:

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

Ես ձեզ հետ եմ։




> *տխուր ծառը*
> 
> Ժամանակներ առաջ, մոտավորապես կես տարի, աշխատում էի մի փայտի քանդակի վրա, որի հետ ունեցած զգացմունքներս առ այսօր դեռ գաղափարախոսությանս հիմքն են հանդիսանում։
> 
> Գեղեցիկ էր, երբ նկատվեց։ Կտրվեց, հեռացվեց անտառից։ Բաժանվեց մասերի՝ մանրացվեց։ Վաճառվեց մարդկանց, եւ տրվեց ինձ, որպեսզի ես նրան զարդարեմ։ Զարդարանքի պահին խոսքերս դարձան զենքեր՝ դուր–դանակներ, ուժով լցված մուրճեր… Հնազանդ էր, երբեք չմերժեց։ Ինձ տվեց այն, ինչ–որ ուզում էի ես։ Հիմա, երբ էլ ինձ մոտ չէ, հեռու անտառից ու կտրված ամենքից, անհայտ վիճակում ապրում է մի տեղ՝ անհայտ իր քոքից։ Անհայտ է վիճակը նաեւ իմ՝ քանդակողիս. ո՞վ էր տերն այս ամենի. անտառը՞, ծառը՞, կացինը՞, փողը՞ թե՞ ես։ Անհայտի տերեր ենք մենք, խեղկատակ վիճակից փախստականի պես…

----------


## Վարպետ

Սիրուն ա :Smile:

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

Տեսնես այդ օրվա եղականակի տեսություն կա՞

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Անպայման կգամ  :Smile:  Աբովյանի փողոցի ո՞ր մաս: Հրաշալի գաղափար է… Մանավանդ, որ ես իմ փոքրիկ ծառիկին հաճախ էի գրկում, երբ դեռ իմ սենյակում էր ապրում:

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

ՈՒՇԱԴՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ

Խորհուրդ է տրվում Կիրակի օրը՝ Սեպտեմբերի 7ին, չգրկել որեւէ ծառ։ Այդ օրը սպասվում է անձրեւային եղանակ։ Եթե կայծակի ժամանակ լինեք ծառի մոտակայքում, ծառի տակ, վրա, կամ ծառին գրկած, հնարավոր է կայծակահարվեք։

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Գոնե եթե ակցիա է նախատեսվում, եկեք զանգահարենք որևէ հեռուստատեսություն և հրավիրենք նկարահանող խումբ… Թե չէ ինչպես պետք է մեր ձայնը հասնի վերևներին :Smile: 
համ էլ ավելի շատ մարդ կտեղեկանա…

----------


## Grieg

> Այդ օրը սպասվում է անձրեւային եղանակ։


եղանակի տեսության կայքում գրած է արևոտ եղանակ..հուսանք այդպես ել կլինի



> Գոնե եթե ակցիա է նախատեսվում, եկեք զանգահարենք որևէ հեռուստատեսություն և հրավիրենք նկարահանող խումբ


համամիտ եմ, Եկեք~ տարածենք ով ինչքան կարող է թե մեդիաներով թե սովորական մարդկանց

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> եղանակի տեսության կայքում գրած է արևոտ եղանակ..հուսանք այդպես ել կլինի
> 
> համամիտ եմ, Եկեք~ տարածենք ով ինչքան կարող է թե մեդիաներով թե սովորական մարդկանց


Հուսանք լավ եղանակ լինի…

----------


## նախշուն

եկեք մի բան էլ հաշվի առնենք~

~երեկ եղավ էսպիսի առաջարկ~
բոլոր   ծառերը գրկելու, պահպանման կարիք ունեն~~իհարկե..!!!
բայց առավել ուշադրության կարիք ունեն վերացման եզրին, հատման ենթակա~  "սրճարանի"  տարածքում ճակատագրի բերումով հայտված ծառերը, ուստի ~ 

եկեք այս ակցիան շարժական անենք~~ 
շրջելով ~ տարբեր այգիներով, փողոցներով~փաթաթվենք, պահպանենք ՓՐԿԵՆՔ~~
և ուշադիր լսենք , ԻՆՉ Է շշնջում ծառը Մեզ...?
մի խնդրանք~:
իմացեք Ձեր տարածքում , ինչ այդպիսի վայրեր կան, ~որ փողոցի վրա է գտնվում?
որ այնտեղ անպայման այցելենք~~~~
Գրկենք միասին~

----------


## Belle

ես անպայման կգամ  :Hands Up:  Վարդան, պոստերը շաաատ սիրուն է  :Wink: 
շատ սիրուն ակցիա կստացվի, համոզված եմ.. իսկ ով չի օգնում, թող չխանգարի   :Tongue:

----------


## Freddie

Ես էլ եմ գալիս։ :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Վարդա՛ն, ե՞ս եմ անուշադիր, թե իսկապես նշված չէ… Աբովյան փողոցը շատ մեծ է: Կոնկրետ ո՞ր մասում ենք հավաքվելու:

----------


## Grieg

*Վաղը* ժամը *19.00* ին Իսահակյանի արձանի մոտ!

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

Ինչպե՞ս անցավ «Գրկի՜ր» իրադարձությունը։ Եթե նկարներ ունեք, կխնրեմ որ դրանք տեղադրեք այստեղ։  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հա՜, նկարներն ու՞ր են: 
Կարծում եմ, որ շատ լավ անցավ  :Smile:

----------


## Sunny Stream

լա~վ էր  :Smile: 
կարգին փոշոտվեցինք - մաքրվեցինք - գրկվեցինք, վերջում էլ ով յոգայի հետ քչից շատից կապ ունեցող բան գիտեր, ցույց տվեց... վաղուց խոտերի վրա բոբիկ չէի քայլել  :Rolleyes:  
Strange-իկ, խոստումդ չմոռանաս, առավոտյան разведка-ի կգնաս  :Wink: 

...հատուկ Ապրե'ս Վարդանին!!! իր գաղափարն էր, ու էդ տեսնել էր պետք, թե ինքը էդ ի~նչ սիրով էր գրկում ծառերը... լուրջ եմ ասում, մենք կես կատակ-կես լուրջ վազվզում էինք, բայց Վարդանը որ մի ծառ էր գրկում դեմքին ամենաերջանիկ արտահայտություն էր իջնում, էդպես մենակ ամենասիրած մեկին կարելի է գրկել... դու դեմք ես Վարդան ջան  :Wink: 

*ֆո-տո-ներ*  :Goblin:   :Smile:

----------


## Sunny Stream

Էս էլ մեր մասին  :Wink: 



> *«Ծառ գրկելը նույնն է, թե ընկերոջդ գրկես»...*
> 
>  Ուրբաթ երեկոյան մի խումբ երիտասարդներ Երեւանի կենտրոնական փողոցներում մաքրում էին ծառերի շրջակայքը, ապա... գրկում ծառերը։ «Գրկիր ծառ» ակցիան նորույթ էր ոչ միայն անցորդների համար, այլեւ՝ ակցիայի մասնակիցներից շատերի։ Նրանք վստահ են, որ բնությունը նախ պետք է մաքուր պահել, ապա նաեւ սեր ու ջերմություն փոխանցել բույսերին։
> 
> Անին բնապահպանական ակցիաների շատ է մասնակցել, բայց ծառ առաջին անգամ էր գրկում։
> «Ինձ մանկուց են ասել, որ չի կարելի աղտոտել, ու ես գերադասում եմ աղբը ձեռքումս պահած կիլոմետրեր քայլել, քան այն թափել փողոցում: Երբ իմացա, որ այսպիսի հետաքրքիր բան է նախատեսվում՝ մաքրել ծառերի շրջակայքը ու ծառ գրկել, որոշեցի գալ։ Իսկ ինչու՞ միայն ծառ, կարելի է նաեւ ծաղիկներ գրկել, միայն թե հարկավոր է դա նուրբ անել, որ չվնասեք»,-խորհուրդ տվեց նա:
> 
> Վարդանը, ով միջոցառման նախաձեռնողներից է, նկատեց, որ մարդիկ աղբը հենց մայթերին, ծառերի շուրջն են նետում. «Այդպիսով մարդիկ խանգարում են ծառերի նորմալ աճին։ Մի՞թե այդքան դժվար է աղբը հասցնել մինչեւ աղբաման»:
> 
> ...


http://media.am/students/text.asp?n=173

----------


## Grieg

Գրկի՜ր /և մաքրիր/
Նախաբան 

Ոստիկանության 6րդ բաժնի առջևի ծառերի մոտ գրեթե միշտ կուտակված  է աղբ


մարդու շնորհակալությունը ծառին


կառուցապատում բետոնապատում կանաչահատում


~~~

----------


## Grieg

սկիզբ.. սակայան տոպրակները արդեն դատարկ չեն~


գանձ փնտրելիս  :LOL: 
 

բոլորը գտան  :LOL: 


դեպի կանաչ~


սա ել МВД-ի մոտի ծառը~, նույնիսկ մեծ արկղը չբավարարեց այնքան շատ եր ծառի մոտի աղբը 


աղբը տանում ա ինձ


աղբի որսը ավարտված է, 



Գրկ՜


Գրկ՜


Գրկ՜ Գրկ՜


Գրկ՜ Գրկ՜ Գրկ՜
այ հատկապես այս ծառը խորհուրդ եմ տալիս գրկել, հաճելի անուշ բուրմունք կզգաք~


պաչիկ



կանաչապատման նոր եղանակ ենք փորձարկում  :LOL: 


գրկելու~ց ստացված էներգիան դեռ երկար է մնում

----------


## Chuk

Լավն եք  :Love:

----------


## Երկնային

_հրաշալի նկարներ են…  
ինչ էլ քնքուշ եք ծառերի հետ… _

----------


## Grieg

առաջարկում եմ էլի անել նման Գրկելու և մաքրելու միջոցառումներ, թող ամեն մեկը ուսումնասիրի իր թաղամասում որտեղ են ամենաշատը աղտոտվում ծառերը գծի ճանապարհ ~ և հավաքվենք մի օր ու մի լավ ~ մաքրենք ու գրկե~նք ինչ կարծիքի եք?  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Լավ միտք է  :Smile:  Քանի օրերը տաք են, կարծում եմ, կարելի է շաբաթը մեկ հավաքվել:  :Smile:

----------


## Sunny Stream

մոր կեղմերում լի~քը գրկելու ծառ կա, բայց աղտոտված տարածքները դրանից մի քիչ հեռու են` քարերի մեջ... ամեն դեպքում բակերում մաքրելու միտքը վաղուց է ինձ բզբզում, էդքան աջ ու ձախ մաքրելուց հետո արժե քո քթի տակն էլ մաքրել, որ գոնե մի կարճ ժամանակ վայելես... մտածում եմ` որևէ բակ գնալուց առաջ կարելի է նախօրոք զգուշացնել տեղի համատիրությանն ու առաջարկել տեղի որոշակի խումբ կցել, որ էդ մարդիկ իրենք էլ մաքրեն, թե չէ ուրիշի մաքրածը կեղտոտելը շա~տ հեշտ է...

----------

